# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  التسويق الشبكي تحت المجهر

## عبدالله فطاني

*التسويق الشبكي تحت المجهر*


*Goldquest,Questnet , Goldmine International , DXN , GMI* 


*(اشتر لتسوق، فقد تكسب)*


*زاهر سالم بلفقيه*


(هل تحب أن تصبح مليونيراً؟ هل تحب أن تحصل على مائة ألف دولار؟ هل تؤمن بالفرص الحقيقية؟). 

ليس هذا جزءًا من برنامج مسابقات فضائي، أو قُصَاصة من بطاقة (يانصيب)، بل هو أنموذج شائع لجذب عملاء جدد في شركات تعمل بنظام التسويق الشبكي.
فمع تسارع إيقاع التطور التقني في مجالي الحاسوب والاتصالات، وما ترتب على ذلك من تلاشٍ للفواصل بين بلدان العالم، وتيسيرٍ للمعاملات المصرفية عبر شبكة الإنترنت، وظهور ثقافة السرعة في نواحٍ شتى من جوانب الحياة؛ برزت ظاهرة الكسب السريع للنقود، واختزال المراحل الطبيعية في جمع المال وتكوين الثروات، ولتُستبدل حكاياتُ الناجحين بسواعد الكفاح وعرق الجبين، بتلك الحكايات التي اقتنص أصحابها طائر الحظ ليبلغوا قمة الثراء في بضع سنين.
كان هذا وغيره من العوامل دافعًا إلى ابتكار طرائق تسويقية جذابة لجني الأرباح، في ظل نظم اقتصادية مادية لا تؤمن إلا بالدولار والدينار، ولا تفرق بين الحلال والحرام.
فظهرت في بلاد الغرب مئات الشركات التي تتخذ من التسويق الشبكي –باختلاف صوره وأشكاله- أسلوبًا لها في تسويق منتجاتها، وهو أسلوب يمكن من خلاله للمشتري الحصول على عمولات ومكاسب مقابل إقناع غيره بالشراء عبر منظومة متسلسلة.
وكان العام 1422هـ موعد نشاط هذه الشركات في المنطقة العربية بشكل واضح مع شركة (بزناس Biznas)1])، ثم ما لبثت أن خفت ضوؤها، لتعاود نشاطها في العامين الأخيرين بقوة وبأشكال مختلفة.
وأمام هذه النازلة الاقتصادية تباينت آراء أهل العلم بين مجيز ومحرم للاشتراك في نظام التسويق الشبكي، وصدرت بذلك عدة فتاوى، وكُتِبت فيه بضعةُ أبحاث([3])، وانتصب النزاع بين المنخرطين في سلك هذا النظام (وجُلُّهم ممن سبق فذاق حلاوته)، وبين المانعين المحذرين منه، متخذين من فضاء الإنترنت ميدانًا لهم.
وبالرغم مما كتب في هذه المسألة إلا أنه بقيت هنالك جوانب بحاجة إلى مزيد إيضاح، ومواضع تفتقر إلى تحرير، وأسئلة تبحث عن إجابات، منها:
- هل من فرق حقيقي بين التسويق الشبكي والتسويق الهرمي؟
- ما موقف خبراء الاقتصاد الغربيين من هذا النوع من التسويق، وقد نشأ بينهم؟ 
- أين هو موضع السلعة في هذا التسويق؟
- لأي سبب وقع الخلاف بين أهل العلم في حكم هذه المسألة؟
- هل من مخرج لإزالة الشبهات القائمة حول أنظمة التسويق الشبكي؟
فكان هذا البحث المختصر محاولة لإيضاح حقائقه، ولملمة لأطراف مسائله، واستخراجًا لما تناثر بين طيّات الفتاوى والأبحاث من علل حرمته ودلائل إباحته.


وما توفيقي إلا بالله...


*عناصر البحث:**أولاً: مفهوم التسويق الشبكي*
*- التسويق* Marketing
*- التسويق المباشر* Direct Marketing
*- التسويق الشبكي* MarketingNetwork
*• النشأة*
*• المراد به*
*• التعريف الاصطلاحي*
*• خطط التسويق الشبكي وصوره*
*ثانيًا: حقائق ومفاهيم*
*- بين الشبكي والمباشر*
*- أسماء ومرادفات للتسويق الشبكي*
*- هل من فرق حقيقي بين التسويق الشبكي والهرمي؟*
*- موقف الدول الغربية وخبراؤها من التسويق الشبكي*
*- انقلاب وظيفة التسويق*
*- الخصائص المشتركة لشركات التسويق الشبكي*
*ثالثًا: المنتَج في التسويق الشبكي*
*- تسويق السلعة أم تسويق التسويق؟*
*- منتجات متميزة*
*- واقع المشترين*
*- المنتج وقوانين السوق*
*رابعًا: الحكم الشرعي للتسويق الشبكي*
*- تحرير محل النزاع:*
*•* موضع الاتفاق
*•* موضع الخلاف
*•* سبب الخلاف
*- عرض الأقوال*
*- عرض أدلة الفريقين*
*خاتمة: الحلال بيّن*
*ملحق: قائمة المفتين في التسويق الشبكي*
*،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  البحث في المرفقات،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،*

----------


## رادن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله الف خيرررر من فترة طويلة وأنا أبحث عن مفهوم التسويق الشبكي تحديداً
الله يجزاك الجنة 

جاري تنزيل البحث

----------


## عمرو فقيه

مشكووور على البحث الرائع

----------


## أبو عمار محسن

جزاكم الله خيرا على البحث الرائع

----------


## جمال الجزائري

شكر الله لكم

ذكرتنا بإخواننا في فطاني المحتلة من طرف تايلندا

كان الله في عونهم

----------


## المصباح المنير

التسويق الشبكي
إجابة الشيخ خالد الرفاعي - مراجعة الشيخ سعد الحميد
http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa_Counsels/0/10862/
السؤال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
لقد قرأتُ الكثير من الفتاوى عن حكم العمل في الشركات التي يقوم عملها على أساس "التسويق الهرمي"، وقد قمنا بترجمة الفتوى الصادرة من (اللجنة الدائمة) في هذا الشأن إلى اللغة الروسية؛ وذلك لأنه كثر السؤال عن هذا الأمر، وظهرت شركات ظاهر عملها يعتمد على النظام المذكور. 

غير أنه بعد توزيع الفتوى المترجمة تقدم إليَّ أشخاصٌ لهم علاقة مباشرة بالشركات المذكورة، وادَّعوا أن عملهم لا ينطبق عليه حكم الفتوى المنشورة!! 

وفي الواقع؛ أنا لم أحدد أيَّة شركة بعينها، ولم أحكم عليها بمنع أو جواز، ولكن الفتوى المنشورة عُمِّمَت على الجميع؛ فحصل نزاع. 

فطلبتُ منهم أن يكتبوا لي تفصيلات عملهم؛ لأعرضها على أصحاب الفضيلة؛ ليبدوا فيها رأيهم، ويحكموا على عمل تلك الشركة، فأتوا إليَّ بالنص المذكور في الأسفل، فالرجاء إفادتنا في الأمر، 
وجزاكم الله خيراً. 
أبو إسماعيل من بلاد القوقاز 

1 – الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة (مارين بزنس)، تصدِّر إلى أسواق روسيا منتجات مصنعَي: 
(GuilinTianhePharmaceuticals') و(Lekan).  
- المنتج المذكور حصل على شهادة كتابية تامة في روسيا الاتحادية، ومُنِحَ رخصةً من وزارة الصحة بالدولة المسماة.  
- المنتج يستعمل على ظاهر الجسم، ولذا لا يمثل خطراً على الصحة. 
- شراء هذه المنتجات بسعرها المعروض متاح لجميع الطبقات في البلد. 

2 - الشركة المذكورة تعرض على كل راغب أن يعقد معها اتفاقية بيع وشراء للمنتجات، وفي هذه الحالة فإن الشخص الراغب يدفع ثمن المشتريات الإجمالية، ملتزماً بالشروط الآتية: 

* 9150 روبل (الدولار الواحد يقابله 28 روبل تقريباً)؛ لشراء المنتجات (بالجملة)؛ بحيث يختار الشخص ما يرغب فيه من البضائع. 

* 300 روبل؛ مقابل طقم انطلاقي للمستندات المعلوماتية. 

* 1000 روبل؛ مقابل الدخول في المؤسسة الاجتماعية (خوغلا غروب)، وقد أنشئت تحت رعاية شركة (مارين بزنس)، وتؤدي دوراً اجتماعياً وخيرياً في صالح الأطفال المعاقين، والأطفال المحتاجين إلى علاجات باهظة الثمن. 

* 1500 روبل؛ مقابل الخدمات (الوسائطية)؛ أي: يدفع للشخص الذي عمل دعاية للشركة وللمنتج، أو أجور (السمسرة). 

* 1550 روبل – مقابل المصروفات الإضافية؛ أي: للخدمات المقدمة والفواتير، ومقابل النقل ... الخ. 

السعر الإجمالي للعقد هو: 13500 روبل.  

3 – الشركة تروج ما لديها من البضائع في السوق عبر الأشخاص الذين يعقدون معها الاتفاقيات المماثلة للمذكور، وفي نفس الوقت فإن الشركة تقدِّم لعملائها إمكانية الحصول على الأرباح كما يلي: 
أ- بإمكان الشخص أن يبيع بسعر التفرقة (التجزئة) ما اشتراه بسعر الجملة، وبذلك يحصل على الربح. 
ب- بإمكان الشخص أن يستقطب أشخاصاً آخرين للشراء بالجملة من الشركة بالشروط المذكورة، ويحصل على أجور (السمسرة). 
ج- بإمكان الشخص أن يعمل تنسيقاً لاستقطاب المشترين بالجملة، ويحصل على الربح من مجموع التداول؛ فعن كل 15 عقداً للشراء بالجملة يحصل على 11% من مجموع التداول. 
وبعبارة أخرى: من خلال هذا النوع الثالث تقدّم الشركة خدمة: أن يربح على أساس التسويق الشبكي بالنظام الثنائي. 
يعني: أنت تستقطب شخصين ليشتريا المنتج، وهما بدورهما يستقطبان شخصين .. الخ، وفي هذه الحالة يحصل الربح ببيع الشركة للمنتج للمشتري الجديد (السمسار أو الوسيط). 

الأسئلة المحتملة: 
1- هل يُلزم الشخص عند عقد الاتفاقية باستقطاب أشخاص آخرين؟ 
الجواب: لا، وبإمكانه أن يستخدم المنتجات بالسعر المخفض؛ حيث يعتبر مشترياً من الشركة، أو أن يعمل في بيع المنتج. 

2- هل يلزم الشخص بتكرار الشراء مرة أخرى؟ 
الجواب: لا؛ فالعقد المبرم للبيع والشراء مؤبد، ولا يستلزم شراءات إضافية، أو الاستثمار في الشراء. 

3- هل بإمكان الشخص أن يعرف عن نفسه؛ هل سينجح أم سيفشل؟ 
الجواب: ككل عمل غيره؛ فإن الشخص يقدِّر إمكانياته ومواهبه، ولكن يُضْمَن له الدعم والتعليم. 

4- هل خسر أحدٌ في هذا المجال؟ 
الجواب: لا، فالخطر - (أو الغرر) - عند العمل في هذا المجال معدوم؛ حيث يحصل الشخص على بضائع مقابل ما دفع، وبإمكانه أن يبيعها ويسترجع الثمن المدفوع، أو يستبقيها لنفسه؛ مستعملاً إيَّاها. 

5- هل بإمكان الشخص الموجود في (الطبقات النازلة) أن يربح أكثر مما يربحه الشخص السابق له، لذا يكون هو في (العالية)؟ 
الجواب: نعم، بإمكانه ذلك، والواقع يشهد له. 

6- هل هناك إمكانيات مستقبلية للمشتركين الجدد - بعد خمس سنوات مثلاً - أن يربحوا كما يربح من يعمل من البداية في تسويق المنتج؟
الجواب: لا، إلا إذا كان مجال العمل في منطقة جديدة، يُعدَم فيها المنتج المذكور.


الجواب
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، أما بعد:
فإذا كان الشراء من هذه الشركة وأمثالها يتم دون قيود أو شروط تتنافى مع مقصد الشرع أو مقتضى العقد، ولم يصحبه غرض للمشتري يغلب على غرض الشراء - فلا نرى مانعاً من ذلك، سواء كان غرض المشتري المتاجرة في السلعة أو كان غرضه استعمالها. 

أما إذا كانت نية المشتري جلب الربح من خلال العمل سمساراً للشركة - والعمل سمساراً للشركة لا يتم إلا بأن يشتري أولاً - فالذي نراه في هذه الحالة هو عدم جواز مثل هذا النوع من التسويق، وذلك لعدة أمور: 

الأول: أن العميل يدفع المال لا لرغبته في السلعة، وإنما دفعه رغبة في ثمرة العمل سمساراً (على زعمهم) لدى الشركة، وهذه الثمرة قد تحصل وقد لا تحصل؛ لأنها مرتبطة بأمر مجهول وهو إحضار الزبائن للشراء، وجَني الأرباح من جراء شرائهم بواسطته.  
وهذا هو القمار بعينه، لاشتماله على الغَرَر الفاحش الذي لا يغتفر مثله في الشريعة، فهو يدفع مالاً لا لغرض الشراء في ذاته؛ بل ليحصل على ربح قد يحصل بجلب الزبائن، وقد لا يحصل بعدم جلبهم. 
فالمنتج الذي تسوقه هذه الشركات مجرد ستار وذريعة للحصول على العمولات والأرباح، ويدل على أنه إنما دفع ما دفع؛ رغبة في الحصول على هذه الثمرة لا رغبة في الشراء، أنه يشتريها في الغالب بأكثر من ثمنها الحقيقي، ويُعرف ذلك بالسؤال عن ثمن هذه السلعة أو مثلها، وهذا الذي اطلعنا عليه من خلال الواقع. 

الثاني: ما في هذه المعاملة من الغش والتدليس والتلبيس على الناس، من جهة إظهار المنتج وكأنه هو المقصود من المعاملة، والحال خلاف ذلك، ومن جهة إغرائهم بالعمولات الكبيرة التي لا تتحقق غالباً، وهذا من الغش المحرَّم شرعاً، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((من غش فليس مني))؛ رواه مسلم في صحيحه، وقال أيضاً: ((البيعان بالخيار ما لم يتفرقا، فإن صدقا وبيّنا، بورك لهما في بيعهما، وإن كذبا وكتما، محقت بركة بيعهما))؛ متفق عليه، عن حكيم بن حزام. 

الثالث: العمل مع هذه الشركة يدعو إلى البطالة، والكسب بدون جهد، كما يؤدي إلى إثراء طائفة قليلة من المجتمع، مع إفقار أغلب طبقاته، والإسلام يهدف إلى رعاية المصالح العامة ولو تعارضت مع المصالح الفردية، ومن أجل ذلك حَرَّم تَلَقِّي الركبان، وبيع الحاضر للبادي؛ لأن ذلك يتعارض مع المصلحة العامة، وإن كان فيه مصلحة فردية. 

وأما القول بأن هذا التعامل من السمسرة، فهذا غير صحيح، إذ السمسرة عقد يحصل السمسار بموجبه على أجر لقاء بيع السلعة، أما التسويق الشبكي فإن المشترك هو الذي يدفع الأجر لتسويق المنتج، كما أن السمسرة مقصودها تسويق السلعة حقيقة، بخلاف التسويق الشبكي فإن المقصود الحقيقي منه هو تسويق العمولات وليس المنتج، ولهذا فإن المشترك يسوِّق لمن يُسوِّق لمن يُسوِّق، هكذا بخلاف السمسرة التي يُسوق فيها السمسار لمن يريد السلعة حقيقة، فالفرق بين الأمرين ظاهر. 

وأما القول بأن العمولات من باب الهبة فليس بصحيح، ولو سُلِّمَ فليس كل هبة جائزة شرعاً، فالهبة على القرض ربا، ولذلك قال عبد الله بن سلام لأبي بردة - رضي الله عنهما -: "إنك في أرضٍ، الربا فيها فاشٍ، فإذا كان لك على رجل حق فأهدى إليك حِمل تبن أو حِمل شَعِير أو حِمل قَتٍّ فإنه ربا"؛ رواه البخاري في الصحيح.  

والهبة تأخذ حكم السبب الذي وجدت لأجله، ولذلك قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في العامل الذي جاء يقول: هذا لكم وهذا أهدي إلي، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((أفلا جلست في بيت أبيك وأمك فتنظر أيهدى إليك أم لا؟))؛ متفق عليه، عن أبى حُمَيْدٍ السَّاعِدِىِّ.  

وهذه العمولات إنما وجدت لأجل الاشتراك في التسويق الشبكي، فمهما أُعْطِيَت من الأسماء، سواء هدية أو هبة أو غير ذلك، فلا يغير ذلك من حقيقتها وحكمها شيئاً. 

فإذا توفرت هذه المحاذير المانعة من هذه المعاملة فلا يجوز التعامل بها. 

أما إذا خلت من تلك المحاذير وغيرها - مما يفضي إلى فساد العقد كالربا ونحوه - فلا نرى مانعاً من العمل بها؛ لأن الأصل في مثل هذا الإباحة وقد صَدَّرْنَا الجواب بصورة خالية من هذه المحاذير. 
والذي يظهر من نظام الشركة المذكورة في السؤال، أنه ينطبق عليها كثير من المحاذير التي تمنع القول بإباحتها كغيرها من شركات التسويق الهرمي، التي صدرت فيها الفتاوى من اللجنة الدائمة وغيرها.   

وأخيـراً نقول: إن وسائل الكسب المحرم في هذا الزمان قد كثرت وانتشرت حتى صار الناس لا يميزون بينها وبين الحلال لقلة العلم بالدين، ولانهماك الناس في طلب الدنيا دون النظر إلى الطريق الذي يوصلهم إلى ذلك، وصار أرباب الأموال يتفننون في الحصول على الأرباح الطائلة، مهما كلف ذلك غيرهم من الخسارة؛ لأنهم لا يهتمون إلا بالربح فقط، ولا اعتبار للشرع عندهم وهذا مؤكد؛ حيث إن من وضع أسسها من غير المسلمين، وكيف لا؟ وهم الموصوفون بالظلم إضافة إلى الكفر، كما قال تعالى: {وَالْكَافِرُون   هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ} [البقرة:254]. 

ولا شك أن السؤال عن الحلال والحرام قبل الإقدام عليه، من الواجبات المحتمات على كل مسلم، لأن الله تعالى لم يُبِح إلا الكسب الطيب، ونهى عن أكل كل خبيث، كما جاء في الحديث الذي رواه أحمد وغيره، عن أبي بكر - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: ((كل جسد نبت من سُحت، فالنار أولى به)).
 كما أنه لا شك في أن مريد الآخرة لا بد أن يصبر عن متاع الحياة الدنيا، ويحرص على ألا يبيع دينه بدنياه،، والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد عطية أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل إذا كان الإشتراك في نظام الربح لا يشترط الشراء من الشركة( وبذلك يتم فصل عملية الشراء عن عملية التسويق ) كما أن العمولة تكون على مشتريات كل عميل على حدى و منتجات الشركة متنوعة حتى يشتري كل عضو حسب إحتياجاته دون إلزامه بذلك للحصول على العمولة فهل يزيل ذلك سبب التحريم يكون العمل و الشراء حلال؟

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

